# Super Mario Bros. Film: Erster Trailer veröffentlicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Super Mario Bros. Film: Erster Trailer veröffentlicht*

					Auf einer eigens einberufenen Nintendo Direct wurde der offizielle Teaser-Trailer des anstehenden Super Mario Bros. Films präsentiert.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Super Mario Bros. Film: Erster Trailer veröffentlicht*


----------



## NewBie (7. Oktober 2022)

Mhhh.... Frage dazu an die Damenwelt:
Seit wann stehen eigentlich Prinzessinen auf Klempner mit Schnurrbart?


----------



## Bandicoot (7. Oktober 2022)

Das sieht doch mal gut aus, schau ich mir an!
Mario war der erste Spieleheld meiner Kindheit, das ist Pflichtprogramm.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (7. Oktober 2022)

Das wirkt schon mal sehr charmant!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Oktober 2022)

Super Mario: Path Traced (and supersampled to 11) - geil! Nintendo kann ja doch noch Grafik, leider ohne Echtzeitversion. Ob Ada das mit DLSS 3 Ultra Performance stemmen könnte?

MfG
Raff


----------



## NewBie (7. Oktober 2022)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Super Mario: Path Traced (and supersampled to 11) - geil! Nintendo kann ja doch noch Grafik, leider ohne Echtzeitversion. Ob Ada das mit DLSS 3 Ultra Performance stemmen könnte?
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Hmmmm.... irgendwie klingt das für mich so, als ob da ein Raff zwischen ner rieeesen Menge RTX40xx Grakas grad sitzt und sich ins Fäustchen lacht, dass noch alle anderen warten müssen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Oktober 2022)

Hehe - ich würde lachen, wenn ich nicht tatsächlich in diesem Berg aus Arbeit ersaufen würde. Aber ich mach's ja gern, also bitte nur zur Kenntnis nehmen, ohne Mitleid. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Bandicoot (7. Oktober 2022)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hehe - ich würde lachen, wenn ich nicht tatsächlich in diesem Berg aus Arbeit ersaufen würde. Aber ich mach's ja gern, also bitte nur zur Kenntnis nehmen, ohne Mitleid.
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Kannste nicht mal ein-zwei Bilder posten wie es aussieht wenn du sowas machst. Wir sind doch Neugierig


----------



## Sch4rfricht3r (7. Oktober 2022)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Das sieht doch mal gut aus, schau ich mir an!
> Mario war der erste Spieleheld meiner Kindheit, das ist Pflichtprogramm.



Ich fand den Trailer auch sehr ansprechend muss ich sagen. heute auf Youtube angezeigt bekommen. Was ich aber auch geil finde ist der Realfilm wie ich heute gesehen habe kürzlich auf Bluray erscheinen wird. Habe den nur auf DVD. 

Für mich legendär der Film...






						Super Mario Bros. [Blu-ray]: Amazon.de: Hoskins, Bob, Leguizamo, John, Hopper, Dennis, Mathis, Samantha, Shaw, Fiona, Edson, Richard, Morton, Rocky, Hoskins, Bob, Leguizamo, John: DVD & Blu-ray
					

Amazon.de - Kaufen Sie Super Mario Bros. günstig ein. Qualifizierte Bestellungen werden kostenlos geliefert. Sie finden Rezensionen und Details zu einer vielseitigen Blu-ray- und DVD-Auswahl – neu und gebraucht.



					www.amazon.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Oktober 2022)

Finde es gut, dass sie beim klassischen Artdesign bleiben und nicht experimentieren.
Ansonsten ging mir beim schauen die Frage durch den Kopf, ob ich es noch erleben werde, dass Super Mario Games auch irgendwann so aussehen?


----------

